# Romantic Fantasy by arthur benjamin



## Iveforgottenmyoldpassword (Jan 29, 2010)

who has heard this piece? 
it absolutely did and continues to blow my mind. it takes my mind on an adventure whenever i listen to it.

if anyone knows any pieces or composers which exhibit this type of writing style, id love to know about them.


----------



## Iveforgottenmyoldpassword (Jan 29, 2010)

noones ever heard the piece? i know its a pretty rare piece of music, but i hoped that at least a couple of people knew it.
oh well... you can all come over to my house and ill put it on for you.


----------

